# General > Upcoming Events >  2022 Hardys Grey Ops match PRM

## Ben_welder

Team get your enteries in!! We are giving away a BRAND NEW NIGHTFORCE 7-35 ATACR!!! this is being given away as a spot prize! Only condition is you have to shoot both days of our match!!!

Get amongst it team it's going to be a wicked match! All the previous favourite stages and some new!

This is a 2 day southern PRM match located in Oamaru.

For any info of to be emailed an entry contact

Boundarycreekclassic@gmail.com 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tentman

Well done Ben, looks like youve put together a great event!  Now if I can just get a rifle shooting well, then get me shooting well . ...  just as well there is a spot prize!

----------


## Ben_welder

Fully encourage anyone's who's on the fence about coming to a match. We have a support class which is open to any gear borrowing and tuition. And if you shoot both days you could be up for a 7-35 Nightforce AtacR 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

----------

